# Arrow Diameter



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Fella's, sorry, AND FELLETTE'S, I need some help quick. I have some older Beman Carbon Arrows, don't know the model, but I am giving them, and a bow to my little brother for Christmas. I was wondering how to find the arrow diameter so I can get the correct size field points. I don't have a caliper either so I can't use that. Is there any other way to figure it out?


----------

